
Dynamic languages more than just a quick fix
 - bootload
http://www.infoworld.com/article/07/04/16/16FEscripting_1.html
======
bootload
_'... Groovy has the smallest installed base of the three, due to its shorter
history. It does, however, hold one distinct advantage over both Ruby and
Python: Its syntax will be familiar to Java developers. ...'_

There are some gotchas though ~
<http://groovy.codehaus.org/Differences+from+Java>

------
busy_beaver
"IT's rise to prominence as a core competence that delivers competitive
advantage"

Stopped reading here. Sorry. :-)

------
pg
Wow, I can't believe I'm reading about domain-specific languages in
InfoWorld...

~~~
bootload
slow news day.

